
11 things for when you'll be defeated - mamoriamohit
http://blog.reprime.io/11-quotes-for-when-youll-be-defeated-27c10df61158
======
mamoriamohit
May be, someday — after a wrecking failure — a broken soul will stumble upon
this post and by the time she would finish reading it, she’d have gathered
enough courage to start the journey all over again.

